# cloudy eyes



## littleman (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,
This is my first question. I have looked and can't find anything that will help me. Two days ago one of my Alpine does came into the barn for milking and had a cloudy eye, then yesterday her other eye started watering. Then I saw that one of my other does has a cloudy eye too. They are the only two that have cloudy eyes. So I was just wondering what could be going on and what would help clear their eyes up?
Thank you, Sarah


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Possibly pink eye? Have they had any contact with it? I believe human pink eye is transferrable to goats. The medicine for humans is consider the "big gun" treatment in goats, too. So, if you've had that perscribed to any of the two legged kids (they always give us a monstrous bottle for what you need) you can use it on the goats, too.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like pinkeye. I use Terramycin ointment to treat it. Kathie


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Pink eye is one of the nusiance things in goats. It will effect everyone who isn't immune to it. There really is nothing to do, they can look like they have gone blind, the eyes can even ulcerate, but even really bad cases the does get their vision back and all is well.

All of the remedies are aimed at changeing the PH of the eyes, port wine, vinegar, lemon juice sprayed in the eyes couple times a day. Antibiotics like LA200 (200 mg tetracycline) or terrimycin eye ointment is aimed at keeping secondary infection at bay...and while you do use things like this the pinkeye does subside some, but if you stop it comes right back because it only alleviates some symptoms and has to run it's course.

Wear gloves if you choose any of the remedies that include wiping things into the eyes.

It's spread by flies so control your flies with quick bayt and cleanliness, which is hard to do with all the rain we have had here....first shows out pinkeye and soremouth come home in herds that have no immunity to it. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Will say that the bright sun and light hurts their eyes so is good to make sure they have shade or a barn to go into. I use peoples neosporin


----------

